# re-exploration nose for control of post op bleeding



## neecen (Oct 4, 2010)

Dr did a surgery in the morning...the patient started bleeding through her nose...surgeon went back in--"re-exploration nose for control of post op bleeding".  He has diagnosis...Epistaxis.

I can't find a CPT code...I've got a diagnosis.
Would I use a 78 mod...return to operation room???


----------

